# My after the rain report.



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Well Midnight Rider and myself got in the water about dark thirty and made our way out to the beach and decided when we got there that it was pretty windy so we went east looking for some calmer water,after we thought we had found a good spot and got the lights going the wind seemed to switch directions on us so we made the decision to head to our little honey hole and give it a try.It wasn'r great but we managed to sneek up on a few and give them a nasty headache and a long ice bath.All in all it was a great night on the water with great company.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Catch!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Gosh that's sweet! Once again! So, now Im going at dark thirty! Just kidding, very good catch......


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice ones!!:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Have the Flounder made it down into the sound yet? 

My pops just got a house on the water down there and we have been talking about giggin for a few weeks now. Just curious.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you say stuffed Flounder ?????

Scott


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (4/7/2008)*Have the Flounder made it down into the sound yet?
> 
> My pops just got a house on the water down there and we have been talking about giggin for a few weeks now. Just curious.




There is a few,i have not broke any records but i have stuck a few nice ones in the sound recently.You have to cover alot of ground right now though.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry double post!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome thanks!!!!


----------

